# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Smartduvet Breeze, dual-zone climate controlled self-making bed, Montréal, Canada

## Airicist

Website - smartduvet.com

youtube.com/@smartduvet8307

vimeo.com/user59010332

facebook.com/smartduvet

twitter.com/thesmartduvet

Founder and CEO - Tina Cayouette

"SMARTDUVET BREEZE Dual-Zone Temp Self-Making Bed" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Smartduvet: The real self making bed is here!
November 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Convert your existing bed into a dual-zone climate-controlled self-making bed

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2017

----------

